# Is there a web site that tracks previously sold property?



## emperor (Jul 24, 2011)

I know the states has Zillow but is there anything in Canada where you can see how much houses have sold for? I looked online but couldn't find anything. It would be nice to see how often condos have been sold in a complex and the prices they went for.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

If you are in Ontario, you can use this website:

https://www.aboutmyproperty.ca/

You will need your tax assement number from MPAC to login.


----------



## emperor (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm in Alberta =(


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

All this data is in the MLS system. Hire a realtor.

if in Calgary, the City Assessment website shows either the real sales value, or assessed value based on comps, but this isn't up to date info.


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

Sampson said:


> All this data is in the MLS system. Hire a realtor.
> 
> if in Calgary, the City Assessment website shows either the real sales value, or assessed value based on comps, but this isn't up to date info.


I can't wait until Canada gets Zillow. If they don't hurry up, maybe I'll just make my own. :tongue-new:


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

for any bluenosers, info is available in NS . . . Viewpoint.ca


----------

